# Australia Declares War On New Zealand



## Stephen L Smith (Nov 19, 2013)

Australia Declares War On New Zealand - YouTube


----------



## One Little Nail (Nov 19, 2013)

It should be a quick war considering you kiwis don't have any Fighter Jets or Air Force too speak of.


----------



## Free Christian (Nov 19, 2013)

Now that was funny


----------



## davdavis (Nov 19, 2013)

We've had similar thoughts about Canada.

David Davis
PCA Montgomery Al
Dave,s Ravings


----------



## Phil D. (Nov 19, 2013)

Regardless of who an invader was, it seems likely NZ would refuse US assistance since the resources necessary to do so would come from (gasp) a _nuclear_ powered fleet...


----------



## JonathanHunt (Nov 19, 2013)

New Zealand will be fine. Everyone knows that it is Middle Earth. All they need to do is call Gandalf.


----------



## Josh Williamson (Nov 19, 2013)

I've seen this many time, and each time I think it is hilarious!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 19, 2013)

100% Too Easy.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 19, 2013)

JonathanHunt said:


> New Zealand will be fine. Everyone knows that it is Middle Earth. All they need to do is call Gandalf.



So, does that mean that Australia is Mordor?


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Nov 19, 2013)

I have been quite guilty of poking fun at Australians so I thought I should be extra nice and create a laugh at my countries expense 



Phil D. said:


> Regardless of who an invader was, it seems likely NZ would refuse US assistance since the resources necessary to do so would come from (gasp) a nuclear powered fleet.



Fair point. If I may get a little political, I think NZ's decision on this was really silly. If I say this too loudly in NZ I would get in real trouble by the PC brigade!!!


----------



## Logan (Nov 19, 2013)

That was pretty funny, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Free Christian (Nov 20, 2013)

You know the difference between us and you guys Stephen? We eat fish and chips, you guys eat fesh and cheps! Sorry mate, couldn't resist.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Nov 20, 2013)

Free Christian said:


> You know the difference between us and you guys Stephen? We eat fish and chips, you guys eat fesh and cheps!



Do you know the difference between an Australian and Yoghurt? Yoghurt has a culture! Sorry mate, couldn't resist.


----------



## One Little Nail (Nov 20, 2013)

Free Christian said:


> You know the difference between us and you guys Stephen? We eat fish and chips, you guys eat fesh and cheps! Sorry mate, couldn't resist.



brett I thought it was fush & chups, 
Steve we share a similar culture kiwis say she'll be right 
whilst aussies say she'll be right MATE


----------



## Herald (Nov 20, 2013)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> JonathanHunt said:
> 
> 
> > New Zealand will be fine. Everyone knows that it is Middle Earth. All they need to do is call Gandalf.
> ...



James, everyone knows New Jersey is Mordor.

Sent from my iPhone killing Galaxy S-4


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 20, 2013)

Herald said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > JonathanHunt said:
> ...



Now why'd you want to go and insult Mordor like that, Bill?


----------



## Free Christian (Nov 20, 2013)

It may be fush and chups, maybe the show I watch the guy speaks in a dialect? Sure I heard him say Fesh! I watch the NZ show some times Big Angry Fish, oops fesh, um fush! Aww, you guys know what I mean.
Seriously though, would love to fish over there Stephen those guys catch some good fish.
Don't mind Tangaroa with Pio either.
All the feshing shows, fushing, Fishing shows.


----------



## jandrusk (Nov 20, 2013)

They are forgetting that morlocks live under the Earth and are just waiting to start gnawing on that Aussie flesh.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Nov 20, 2013)

Free Christian said:


> Seriously though, would love to fish over there Stephen those guys catch some good fish.



We have two main kinds of fish, Brett:
1. The Authorised version fish. These taste very dated, stale and hard to digest. Not recommended.
2. The English Standard version fish. These are nice and fresh, new and very delicious


----------



## Gforce9 (Nov 20, 2013)

One Little Nail said:


> It should be a quick war considering you kiwis don't have any Fighter Jets or Air Force too speak of.



A strange image popped into my head:
Stephen, Darlene Zschech, and the other "Kiwi's" standing along the coast with fresh fruit in which to assail the sea-born invaders. Fresh lime pies and catapults to deal with the fighter jets and choppers. This was very funny, thanks for the split gut.....now I have to go to the doctor..........


----------



## One Little Nail (Nov 21, 2013)

Gforce9 said:


> One Little Nail said:
> 
> 
> > It should be a quick war considering you kiwis don't have any Fighter Jets or Air Force too speak of.
> ...



Your welcome was that armour piercing Kiwifruit?
I suppose they can meet the invaders with a Maori Hakka that'll scare the hell out anybody!


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 21, 2013)

The complimentary attitudes of both parties are hilarious. Reminds me of a NZder that referred to Australia as "a little island off the west coast of New Zealand". I think it was Ray Comfort.


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 21, 2013)

Sounds pretty fushy to me ♡


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 21, 2013)

> We've had similar thoughts about Canada.



Two can play at that game. The die has already been cast, you just don't know it yet...

Canadian World Domination - Home


----------

